# I put my amp on my wall



## hempy (Oct 3, 2007)

I just moved into a new apartment. It's small. Small enough to be utilizing wallspace (shelves everywhere). I've been using my budget Radioshack amp to power some wall-mounted speakers (which still haven't been painted). I got tired of seeing amp guts in teetering piles for months on end, and although I really enjoy taking things apart and exposing electronics, they look pretty messy. This way, I can enjoy my technical taxidermy in style.

Luckily, the components fit perfectly within an 8 x 10 frame, and Michael's happened to have shadowboxes that looked decent and were the perfect depth. They were also pretty cheap, about $7. I drilled holes for the inputs and speaker connections(all 3.5mm plugs), and something came loose on the last hole and I wound up with an ugly hole. I have use a grommet on the power cord, and for now a speaker cone protector-thingy cut in half works great. I need something black though.

The toroid is bolted through the back, and I left off some of the protective metal/rubber covering. I still don't know if it's safe to touch, but I wasn't planning on ever really trying it. I should probably look that up. I will definitely be getting some techflex to clean up the wiring. 

The back piece is some thin plywood, stained with an ebony stain (love this stuff). I could probably have gotten it a bit darker, but I was in a bit of a rush to complete it over the weekend. The back is held on with framing staples. They're not super snug, but there isn't much weight on the frame, and they do the job well.


----------



## hempy (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Dude...awesome!

It's like a platinum album case!

Haven't seen you build in a while either. Good to see you at it again.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

PS: That looks a lot like the chip amp I'm building only my board is smaller with the components closer together. I'm still deciding on how I want to case it up. The board is only about 6 in wide.


----------



## hempy (Oct 3, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> Dude...awesome!
> 
> It's like a platinum album case!
> 
> Haven't seen you build in a while either. Good to see you at it again.


Man, I know. I spent the whole summer remodeling my new apt (landlord lets me do what I want ), so no time for projects for me. I knew I could knock this out in a weekend, so I went for it. It'll be another weekend's work to finish it up.

But now that I'm getting close to finishing up here, I should be doing more. I have stuff in mind and I've been stocking up on pieces and parts and whatnot. Some cool stuff.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

You certainly seem to have the artist touch. What do you do for a living?


----------



## hempy (Oct 3, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> You certainly seem to have the artist touch. What do you do for a living?


Haha, right now I stack fruit at Whole Foods. Finishing up an English degree I probably won't use (except for maybe teaching English in China/S. America). Hopefully I can go back on Pell Grants and bang out an EE degree (messed up the first time around).


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

It seems a lot of us start out as EE and then end up with something else.

<---Marketing Degree

Here's a link to the kit that I'm building. It's about $100 to build. I think you'd really enjoy it. [email protected] (real watts) http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b75/ItalynStylion/Build%20Pictures/DSC02230.jpg


----------



## stangman67 (Apr 8, 2009)

Really cool idea dude!


----------

